#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Ergebnis MRT der LWS vom 28.3.2013 >

## Pepsi

Hallo zusammen, ich benötige bitte die Übersetzung zu folgendem Befun und Beurteilung: 
Regelrechtes Wirbelkörperalignement. Verschnälerung des Bandscheibenfaches in Höhe LWK5/SWK1 Hier kommt eine Bandscheibenprotrusion zur Darstellung und Narbengewebe auf der linken Seite, an die S1-Nervenwurzel angrenzend. Der Spinalkanal ist normal weit. Geringe Entrundung des linken Neuroforamens, bedingt durch zusätzliche Facettengelenkprominenz und leichte Betonung der Bandscheibenprotrusion zugunsten der linken Seite. 
Vielen Dank  
Liebe Grüße  Pepsi :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Hallo Pepsi!
Du hast in Höhe L5/S1 eine Bandscheibenvorwölbung, der Abstand zum anderen Wirbelkörper ist verschmälert.
Im o.g. Bereich sieht man Narbengewebe auf der li Seite, das  die Nervenwurzel S1 fast berührt/angrenzt. 
Der Spinalkanal, ist normal weit, das Nervenaustrittsloch/Neuroforamen ist leicht entrundet, bedingt duch degenerative Veränderungen am Wirbelbogengelenk und der Bandscheibenvorwölbung links.

----------


## Pepsi

Hallo Josie,  vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort mit der nun für mich verständlichen Übersetzung.  
Nachstehend eine kurze Schilderung meines Krankheitsverlaufes: Bin 2010 an der Bandscheibe (L5/S1) operiert worden und haben seit 2012 permanent Schmerzen- Ausstrahlung ins linke Bein bis zu den Zehen. In den linken Zehen und im linken Bein habe ich jetzt immer öfter kein Gefühl und das Bein knickt mir dann seitlich weg bzw.ich  habe keinen Halt.  Kann im Moment kein Auto fahren, da ich sofot einen stechenden Schmerz beim Kupplungtreten bekomme.  Habe zweimal ein PRT mit jeweils 6 Spritzen gehabt im letzten Herbst und jetzt wieder Anfang des Jahres, habe Krankengmnastik bekomme Schmerzspritzen und Schmerzmittel.  Habe das Gefühl nichts hilft mir . Weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll, bin echt verzweifelt.  _Hast Du eventuell einen Tip oder Rat für mich. 
Vielen Dank   liebe Grüße   Pepsi (Ute)

----------


## josie

Hallo Ute!
Also der Befund vom MRT spricht jetzt nicht unbedingt für eine erneute OP, bzw für eine Besserung danach.
Wann wurde denn das letzte Mal die Nervenleitgeschwindigkeit vom Neurologen gemessen? 
Wenn dir die PRT Spritzen keine Besserung gebracht hat, dann wäre vielleicht das Veröden der Nerven mittels Hitze oder Kälte eine Möglichkeit Schmerznervverödung bei Wirbelsäulenverschleiß
Außerdem würde ich dir raten, einen Facharzt für spezielle Schmerztherapie/Schmerztherapeut aufzusuchen.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Pepsi

Hallo Josie, 
vielen Dank für deine prompte Antwort.
Bei mir wurden die Nervenleitbahnen noch nie gemessen und die Möglichkeit, dass es ein Veröden der Nerven gibt, wurde mir ebenfalls noch nie mitgeteilt.  Ich werde mich nach einem Fachartz für die spezielle Schmerztheraphie kundig machen.   Danke und viele Grüße Ute

----------

